# Bloody Adelaide Wheather



## sxs19 (9/11/09)

hey guys

i have put together a couple of recipes that i want to try out but mother nature isn't playing fair and its going to be over 35c in Adelaide for the next 5 days.

I have a old fridge freezer that i want to set up with temp control but haven't had a chance to check out the jaycar kit yet. 

How do you think i would go just whacking my fermenter in there? I could always put some frozen 2l plastic bottles in to try and keep it cooler?

Im brewing a coopers ale and a coopers draught both with the supplied yeast.

thanks for any feedback


----------



## manticle (9/11/09)

BribieG (who lives on Bribie Island in QLD) brews this way. I'm needing to research some new methods as it's too warm even in Melbourne. I have a dubbel in a sink full of frozen bottles and the thermometer is reading unnervingly high. Only two weeks ago the ambient temp was perfect for my brews.

I have a working fridge but I need to keep my yeast and hops somewhere. My lady may get upset if I take over the fridge with brewing related stuff (currently have the laundry, back shed, chook shed and ocassionally the bathroom and kitchen).


----------



## mattcarty (9/11/09)

hey mate

buy a cheapo plastic storage tub big enough to hold your fermenter with space around it for some 2L plastic containers.

collect a heap of 2L juice/drink containers fill with water chuck em in the freezer about 6 x 2L should do it

put ya fermenter in the tub, fill the tub up with water. get a sticky thermometer thingo and put it on the side of the tub

cycle about 2 x 2L containers at a time of the frozen water drop them into the tub to keep the temp down, i have found about 2 frozen containers in the morning and another 2 in the evening will keep you fermenter at 20 degrees. did this last summer, remember the bastard of a heat wave we had when it was still 40 degrees at 2am in the morning, fermenter never went over 22 degrees.

give it a go itll save you a bad tasting beer and a bad hangover from all beer brewed at temp that is too high

cheers
carty

EDIT: before i get flamed about water wastage, recycle the tub water on the garden when ya finished brewing that awesome beer of yours!


----------



## Bribie G (9/11/09)

If you already have a fridge you are not using, and have a source of 2L frozen PET bottles then nothing easier. For example I had a freshly pitched brew last night that was at 24 degrees, popped it in the dead fridge with 2 PETS, and this morning it was at 17. OOps too low, so I took one out and it has climbed to 19 during the day. Perfect, now I'll swap one PET every 24 hours and it should sit nicely.

Remember a fermenter of beer has a fair thermal mass and once you get used to how much and how often to apply frozen PETs you can ferment to the exact degree required. Problem is if you have to go away for a few days. Otherwise I've been doing it for a couple of years. So does Dr Smurto who is a forum guru.


----------



## manticle (9/11/09)

I've got to give something like this a go. Frozen bottles and ice bricks have been my saviour up till now but my laundry sink is just too small to compete with a 35 degree spring day.

I also need to store my crates of bottled beer somewhere cooler.


----------



## bluejed (9/11/09)

I read in a previous thread that some people use a simple plugin timer to regulate the fridge, a bit crude byt may get you through this period. I have heard mixed reports re the Jaycar thermostat, have a look at a previous thread titled "Brewing Lagers - Using A Fridge" it may help


----------



## WarmBeer (9/11/09)

manticle said:


> I also need to store my crates of bottled beer somewhere cooler.


Agree. The garage is fine for 90% of the Melbourne year, but if we get another week of consecutive 40+ degrees days, I'm going to have to work some magic to find a place in the house.

What I wouldn't give for a cellar :icon_drool2:


----------



## sxs19 (9/11/09)

Thanks for the fast replies guys.

just went out and scrounged 4x 2l plastic bottles from my bottle bin and filled with water and they are now in the freezer. would have looked harder but its too dark and hot for so ill go through it properly tomorrow.

BribieG 

Just to clarify do you just sit the bottle in your dead fridge or do you also have your fermenter submerged in a container filled with water? Im assuming that the bottle slowly defrosting will cool the air in the fridge? I know that it sounds like a stupid question but i like so work things through in my head. Also is co2 build up from the fermenting beer ever a problem? i guess that it would just dissipate when you open the door to refresh the frozen bottles.

matt carty 

It seems that the heat waves that we get in adelaide get worse every year. I lived in mildura for a couple of years and we had a schocker 1 am and it was still 42c couldn't sleep so went down the river and had a midnight swim!! Not the best climate to try and brew good beer in.

Ill clean the fridge out tomorrow with napisan then spray with no rinse saintiser as its pretty mangy at the moment and hope for the best.

I had "big plans" to get a heap of brewing done over winter - procrastination's a b!tch

thanks for the advice guys


----------



## fitnessfan (9/11/09)

Yep this weather is killing my brews here in adelaide. I've got a blonde and a ginger beer on the go at the moment that i'm desperately trying to keep cool. Reckon it's time for this poor student to find himself a cheap fridge otherwise i'll be brewing some very average beers over the next few months.


----------



## raven19 (9/11/09)

Echoing the suggestions above rotating frozen bottles is the go inside your fridge.

Is the old fridge/freezer inside or in the shed? If in the shed, leave the door open if you can to let that heat out...

It was hot today, next three days 38-39.... crazy!


----------



## mattcarty (9/11/09)

sxs19 said:


> Thanks for the fast replies guys.
> 
> just went out and scrounged 4x 2l plastic bottles from my bottle bin and filled with water and they are now in the freezer. would have looked harder but its too dark and hot for so ill go through it properly tomorrow.
> 
> ...



hey

sorry mate, i didnt actually read all of the first post and missed the fact you had a freezer, sorry, posting while drinking not always a good mix.

you may not need the tub of water in with the freezer, just the fermenter and the ice blocks in there might be enough to cool it down, i used a tub of water as an insulator to cool down the fermenter with the ice blocks but the freezer sealed might be enough with a few ice blocks around it, dont really know maybe give it a go or hopefully someone else can clarify/advise

cheers
carty


----------



## spog (9/11/09)

try the polystyrene boxes like the ones green grocers get thier veggies in , put ice bottles around the fermenter ,and keep in the coolest place you can find.(not where there is a lot of air flow that will melt the ice too quickly)....cheers.......spog....


----------



## Bribie G (9/11/09)

sxs19 said:


> Thanks for the fast replies guys.
> 
> just went out and scrounged 4x 2l plastic bottles from my bottle bin and filled with water and they are now in the freezer. would have looked harder but its too dark and hot for so ill go through it properly tomorrow.
> 
> ...



It can make as much CO2 as it likes, the more the better !


----------



## bum (9/11/09)

raven19 said:


> Echoing the suggestions above rotating frozen bottles is the go inside your fridge.



Even following this method with frozen 3lt bottles I can't keep my first AG below 24 degrees here in Melbourne the last few days. Gutted.


----------



## barneyb (10/11/09)

My last batch I had it in a 60L tub ($15 from Kmart) with a little bit of water in it and a towel over the top of the fermenter. The towel drew the water up the sides of the fermenter, and with 2 x 2L frozen bottles the temp kept nicely between 18-20C. Next time I think I'll put an old t-shirt over the fermenter, this way it'll get better water coverage and the thinner material should draw the water up more effectively. 

It's council cleanup in my area at the moment so I'm looking for a dead fridge, I did see one on the way to work that I'll have to measure on the way home, although Im not sure Ill fix a full fridge in my car!


----------



## mxd (10/11/09)

I'm trying to get 3 started now, just bought a freezer for the kegs and a fridgemate, so I will use it for fermenting this week (as the 3 brews I want to start will be myfirst kegs) then will keep my eyes open for a fridge or freezer that I can use as a fermenter.

good luck
Matt


----------



## buttersd70 (10/11/09)

bum said:


> Even following this method with frozen 3lt bottles I can't keep my first AG below 24 degrees here in Melbourne the last few days. Gutted.



Use more bottles, Bum. The more volume of ice, the cooler you'll get it.....last brew I did (just finished it) had 4x3L bottles in rotation, was holding 21C (till yesterday, when I racked off) in the current adelaide weather.


----------



## bum (10/11/09)

The thought had occurred to me but the freezer on the less important fridge (used for food) sadly will not accommodate - much smaller than the beer fridge.


----------



## Bribie G (10/11/09)

bum said:


> The thought had occurred to me but the freezer on the less important fridge (used for food) sadly will not accommodate - much smaller than the beer fridge.



Yup, I feel for you Bum (I was careful not to type 'I feel for your Bum' h34r: The dead fridge method needs a dedicated fairly high-volume live fridge to feed it. Using the food fridge, you wouldn't have a hope. I've recently obtained a bigger fridge freezer for the brewery and I can keep a production line of six 2L PETs going at a time. Also here, the daytime temperatures vary around 28 to 31 during the summer and we very rarely get the 40 degree scorchers that you get in Adelaide or Melbourne when Central Australia belches its heat over you in a North Westerly. When we get the Northerlies or North Westerlies in the summer it just drags gulf air down, and it's 32 degrees there all year round anyway.

For example it's going to be 27 here for the next week or so, typical November weather and still doonahs at night.


----------



## levin_ae92 (10/11/09)

my cupboard in the laundry is quite good, because the missus likes the house to like a fridge if its anywhere above 34 degrees outside, kills the electricity bill, but keeps the beer cooler 

cant wait til sunday, 29 degrees and cool enough to brew again!! need to get the stocks up before it gets properly hot (40+)


----------



## bum (10/11/09)

BribieG said:


> I was careful not to type 'I feel for your Bum'



Always the gentleman.

Gravity was down to 1012 immediately prior to the heat coming in so it was basically done. I'm not too worried about the heat making the yeast throw off flavours - I'm just more worried about what the heat may do to an unconditioned beer. Still it was just a small batch so even if it turns out kinda crappy I won't have lost too much.


----------



## buttersd70 (11/11/09)

bum said:


> Always the gentleman.
> 
> Gravity was down to 1012 immediately prior to the heat coming in so it was basically done. I'm not too worried about the heat making the yeast throw off flavours - I'm just more worried about what the heat may do to an unconditioned beer. Still it was just a small batch so even if it turns out kinda crappy I won't have lost too much.



I wouldn't stress too much if you can at least keep mid 20's. Not ideal, but as you said, the bulk is done. (think lager D rest...higher than you would ferment at, but so late in the process that it cleans up, rather than screws up.  ).

_Possible _effects: faster maturation, and hence faster development of issues that normally take time to develop (ie, loss of aroma, oxidation, infection (if present), autolysis, etc.)

Don't stress it, though.


----------



## bum (11/11/09)

I'll print that out to show SWMBO why I have to drink this batch faster than usual.


----------



## buttersd70 (11/11/09)

bum said:


> I'll print that out to show SWMBO why I have to drink this batch faster than usual.


Then all is not lost. Air-tight excuses for binge drinking are like hens teeth. Cherish the heat..... :lol:


----------



## Ian Gommers (13/11/09)

Thanx to everyone for the great ideas on how to beat the heat. I'm brewing again, weather be damned!


----------



## hughyg (13/11/09)

Thirstybunyip said:


> Thanx to everyone for the great ideas on how to beat the heat. I'm brewing again, weather be damned!View attachment 32932



What sort of esky is that? I as going to make an esky using styrofoam veggie boxes and some plywood however that looks more the ticket


----------



## Ian Gommers (13/11/09)

hughyg said:


> What sort of esky is that? I as going to make an esky using styrofoam veggie boxes and some plywood however that looks more the ticket



Its a 80ltr PM Icebox I bought in Darwin about 5 years ago, working a treat.


----------



## hughyg (14/11/09)

well I just went to big W as there was a sale on Iceboxes starting today. $98. However when I got there they had sold out. Someone had about 10 in there car so watch out for them on ebay!!
Looks like Ill have to build one from the foam boxes


----------



## sxs19 (18/11/09)

Hey guys

Put down a brew monday. 1 can coopers real ale 1 can farmland larger 2 x yeasts from coopers topped up to 23l.

The Adelaide weather has been a little erratic ie 40 sunday 28 monday 37 tuesday. I used 2 2l pet bottles filled with water and frozen in my freezer. 

Temps are ranging between 15 and 20. do you think that this will cause problems with the standard coopers yeast? The was a fair bit of froth yesterday but it seems like it has settled down a lot and im concerned that the yeast might go to sleep at 15c.

do i have anything to worry about?


----------



## raven19 (18/11/09)

For an ale, 18-20 is ideal - I would not be overly concerned. Plus its going to be 43 tomorrow.... insane heat!

Maybe give it a gentle swirl once it is back up to the 18-20 range. It may have fermented a fair bit already hence the die down in krausen.


----------



## sxs19 (18/11/09)

Not looking forward to thursday at all!!!!

i have 1 half defrosted 2l bottle in there at the moment, that i will leave over night and then replace with 2x 2l tomorrow morning and maybe a 1.5l as well seeing tats its gonna be 43c. im usually up about 6am and the first thing i do is pop out to the shed and refresh the frozen bottles.

By gentle swirl do you mean just swirl the fermenter and get the wort/almost beer moving or grab my brewing spoon, remove the glad wrap and actually stir?

I cannot fricken wait till i buy a tempmate :super:


----------



## Westoz (18/11/09)

Im feelin your pain fellas used to live norwest W.A. (Karratha) could 40+ for weeks on end and the whole place is made of rock. B) 
Used to get some relief when a cyclone came by and pissed down rain or blew ya brew shed away. :angry: 
Gee i miss that place NOT!!


----------



## fitnessfan (18/11/09)

I've given up and bought more fermenters. I'm just going to wait for gaps between heat waves (like the one coming up in a few days) and cram in as many brews as I can. Just gotta convince the girlfriend I'm actually saving money by filling all the cupboards with beer...


----------



## svyturys (18/11/09)

fitnessfan said:


> I've given up and bought more fermenters. I'm just going to wait for gaps between heat waves (like the one coming up in a few days) and cram in as many brews as I can. Just gotta convince the girlfriend I'm actually saving money by filling all the cupboards with beer...



I'm in Melbourne and I feel your pain, brother. The 7 day forecast is the first thing I read in the daily paper and the net. Next week is looking a little more hopeful. If I can get 5 days in the low 20's then it's three fermenters filling that gap. Really need to stock up for summer.

Cheers


----------



## RobboMC (19/11/09)

Guys,

Don't forget the time it takes for the priming sugar to carb up the bottles,
you don't really want this to be happening at 35 deg either, and may the brewing gods forbid 
the yeast could even be killed by high temps before carbing is complete, unlikely perhaps but possible.

So you're going to need somewhere really cool to store the filled bottles as well.

Once it reaches 35 deg C outside it's time to give up for the summer unless you've got a running fridge.
Next year get those fermenters running in September.


----------



## fitnessfan (19/11/09)

Completely agree Robbo but even if it's in the 30's and 40's outside I haven't had an issue if the bottles carb up in the mid 20's inside.


----------



## Pennywise (19/11/09)

35 degrees wont kill the yeast, although I agree that even conditioning should be done a bit lower. I don't think it'll ruin a brew though.


----------



## Ian Gommers (19/11/09)

Got my second brew in my "Little Blue Fermenting Room" aka blue esky, sitting happily at 18 deg,c , WooHoo! 43 Degrees! Bah! Every problem has a solution, finding is the fun part.


----------



## Yob (19/11/09)

Ive lukily got a working fridge that I can mostly keep off as long as I keep up the Ice bottle flow, seems to keep it about a steady 20-22 without the power, the fridge is admittadly in the shade most of the time too.. good for my Ale?


----------



## raven19 (19/11/09)

20 - 22 is not too shabby for an ale, a bit lower would be ideal if possible.

Previous post - Gentle swirl for me means getting the whole wort/beer moving around without splashing. I would avoid the opening lid/spoon stirring if possible.

How is the progress now sxs?


----------



## Stove (20/11/09)

Having the same sort of fun here in QLD.
Temps haven't let up since I started brewing again after Fathers Day- some of my earlier brews were hitting 25 indoors 
Didn't care too much as they were just kit brews, but am brewing a Witbier style thing now and really struggling to keep it cool. 
Sitting the fermenter in the bath, wrapped in wet towels (re-applying water as frequently as I am able) has kept temps to about 20C which is better than nothing I spose.


----------



## sxs19 (21/11/09)

Hey guys

My computer crashed so i had to go to a mates house to check in.

temp is fine at the moment about 18-22 range. i swirled the fermenter around the other day but it has really changed alot so i think that it may have finished fermenting. finally got off my ass and bought a new hydrometer so i will measure the sg today and tomorrow and if they are steady i will bottle. The other toucan's that i have done usually finish pretty quick and i have never used the hydrometer just bottled a week from when i put the brew down.

We have a few good days here in Adelaide temp wise coming up so im going m going to try and start 2 brews on sun or mon i wont really have to worry about the temp until Thursday and im holidays from today so it makes it alot easier to keep an eye on things.


----------

